# Our Pearly Mae, the Golden Child at ten months old



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

She is a beauty. I really hate the discrimination. I posted about that in another thread...seriously, I would like to see some other colors win. 

Is it me or has pearl lightened a lot? I seem to remember her being more creamy apricoty. She looks a lot more cream and lighter now!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Her colour is evening out now. In the sunlight, her colour is magnificent. In flourescent light she looks creamier. She will end up the colour of butter.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She is a beauty and she'll come before a better judge yet. Look at both Lombardi and Journey, they finished in short time and they're lovely colours too.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she's indeed a beauty, but her golden color is unusual, and possibly the judges just don't believe it was achieved without some added coloring - they should know it happens, given all the painted noses and touched up coats out there that have walked away with ribbons. maybe if you show her in a conti, they will be able to see better that the color goes all the way down to the roots. jmo.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know she's going be finished and get her CH. It must be frustrating because there IS such an obvious color bias in Poodle judging. I once looked up the colors of the Westminster champs and it was striking.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You could rename Pearly Mae "Kerrygold," because she is the color of that yummy butter. I guess I would make a terrible judge, because poodles of color would get special attention.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in love with her coloring.... ?
So unique (which some people don't appreciate) but I TRULY LOVE HOW SHE IS ONE OF A KIND!!!!!!!! And Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!! 

I agree with Patk that having her in a Continental might show the "stoopid" judges that she is indeed NATURALLY GORGEOUS!  

Love her!!! ❤?❤?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope you take it as a compliment when I say that I think she really looks like a black (other than the color of her hair). I think, from what I've seen, the blacks generally are very typey. But, to me, your girl has that look. I guess that's what you meant by "poodley" 

How does her head compare to the blacks? She does look wonderful in all the areas you say, tail, feet, and tons of neck! I would love to see a better view of her feet.

Beautiful girl. I know how proud you are.

pr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlerunner said:


> I hope you take it as a compliment when I say that I think she really looks like a black (other than the color of her hair). I think, from what I've seen, the blacks generally are very typey. But, to me, your girl has that look. I guess that's what you meant by "poodley"
> 
> How does her head compare to the blacks? She does look wonderful in all the areas you say, tail, feet, and tons of neck! I would love to see a better view of her feet.
> 
> ...


Her handler (who breeds blacks) loves her head. Says she is every bit as good as a good black. And yes, I do take your comment as a compliment. Nothing is worse than hearing "Oh...she's lovely, for a (fill in the blank...red, silver, apricot, brown) Nobody has ever said that about Pearl or her Mom. They are good Poodles-period, which is music to my ears.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good newsflash...Pearly Girl got two points this morning for Best of Winners...so officially one point away from halfway.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

finally a judge who likes blondes! congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes...thank goodness! An Aussie I believe.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss Pearl is stunning! I would pick her again and again and again if I was the judge!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Pearl is absolutely stunning! I don't follow the dog shows or know anything about them, (it's kinda out of my league) but I can't believe that judges discriminate against the color. Hopefully with such a beautiful color of Pearl - this will open the gates for all variations!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I know that money does not grow on trees, but if you could keep Pearl in the show ring you would be exposing more and more judges to the fact that good poodles exist in all colors. If you must pull her and then show her as an adult, so be it. She will get that championship; it is only a matter of time... and money. Pearl does her parents proud, and her breeders!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Keep trying!*

You are right being apricot is tough in the show ring- at the Westminster only white and black standard poodles were shown. The rest of the rainbow was not there.
A gray/silver won in the toy poodle division which was the only place where it wasn't all white or black.
Your pup is all poodle with beautiful almond eyes and "the look"! :act-up:
Hope the judges notice soon!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Pearl.....................

We ( My Mom and Me ) are of the opinion that 
those judges need to get their heads out of their 
@$$#$ and maybe get glasses! 
Hoping the second half of your points come in a 
blaze of golden glory as it should be!
Hold that amazing head high and give em' hell!

MOLLY


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Dear Pearl.....................
> 
> We ( My Mom and Me ) are of the opinion that
> those judges need to get their heads out of their
> ...


Hahaha!!! Your post made me LOL! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Apples to apples, if I were a judge I would pick the colored Poodle. I think it's good for the breed's future. I don't buy into the thinking that the BIS Poodles only come in two colors any more.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats to you and your beautiful girl! She will get there! As a member of the "other colors" club it makes me proud that something other than black or white gets noticed! A poodle is a poodle no matter what color it is!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you and lovely Pearl on the 2 points - I agree with others, it is only a matter of time before the obvious beauty of well-bred apricots, reds and other colors simply can't be denied anymore. Any judge worth their salt would have to concede that it is the truth that poodle standards and excellent breeding/conformity etc come in a rainbow of colors. I would think their professional integrity would demand it, eventually.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pearl just takes my breath away....her siblings do as well.

Hang in there...she'll get there.

Viking Queen


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Crazy judges... She is a stunner!!
I love the lighter colors as you can see their beautiful features. Obviously apricot/ cream is one of my favorites.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You all have touched me deeply! Thank you so much!

I thought you'd enjoy this. We had a glorious day here yesterday and the dogs felt silly and full of life. This is the elegant Pearl (NOT!!!) in a state of bliss.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

NOTHING BETTER than Poodle Sillies!! Absolutely nothing.

That was great. We should all let loose and do that ourselves.

Thanks for the chuckles....Viking Queen


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! First thing in the morning : a silly happy beautiful poodle smile!!!!


Now I HAVE A SMILE ON MY FACE TOO!! 

Good morning and thank you so much!! ☺


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

She's beautiful...just stunning. Either ready for the show ring or having fun, she's amazing.


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats on the 2 pts! She is really beautiful. With her structure she must have beautiful movement as well. Don't give up. 

I was at a cluster in AZ and there were quite a few apricot and red toys and minis. They were successful in the ring. You just have to show her to the right judges. 

Historically, there was a prejudice against the "exotic" colors because it was harder to find the same quality found in the blacks and whites. That is less true now but there are still enough poor quality exhibits to keep it going. It took almost 2 yrs to finished my brown girl, who had stunning movement and structure. Most of my black kids finished as puppies. Not fair, but a fact of life if you want to breed and show other colors.

Stick to it. The good judges will find her, regardless of her color, which,by the way, is beautiful! She deserves to win and she will!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlemana said:


> Congrats on the 2 pts! She is really beautiful. With her structure she must have beautiful movement as well. Don't give up.
> 
> I was at a cluster in AZ and there were quite a few apricot and red toys and minis. They were successful in the ring. You just have to show her to the right judges.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! We are flustered but not giving up. She got Best Puppy in Group this past Friday and looked so amazing. If you'd like to see her movement, I made another thread of youtube videos from this show. It is here: http://www.poodleforum.com/27-showing/150049-pearl-got-best-puppy-group-woohoo.html

And this is her win photo from that show:


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Yay!*

Congratulations to your beautiful girl!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations !! So happy for you and your beautiful beautiful BEAUTIFUL girl ?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think she's perfect. 

I had a similar problem decades ago. I was showing dairy goats in HS. I had Nubians which are pretty much any color under the rainbow, so, what do I do? I pick a pretty little solid black doe for my project. Turns out black is the one color the judges didn't like. She eventually earned her titles, but it took keeping notes of judges' preferences and showing longer than I had orginally planned. I wouldn't have traded her or the learning experiences for the world.

Loved that spoiled rotten, wicked, sarcastic little witch. lol


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely win pic and I also enjoyed the one of her playing on your deck . She will finish soon.


----------

